# Pigeons



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin will be training on pigeons tomorrow. We are seriously considering getting a few homers for training now that quail & season are closing. The only set up I have seen is Maurice Lindley's which is much larger & nicer than anything we would want or need. For those with experience, what type of "home" would you recommend for 3-4 birds? Will the hawks bother them? Are they hardy in the southern heat? Food? Thanks for any input. I will research on my own as well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The cage doesn't have to be real large but you do realize that the homers you buy will be prisoners. You will only be able to use their offspring. if you release the ones you buy they will fly to their old home not yours.

Yes hawks can be a problem. Pen needs to be where they can't get to them. Always get more than you need due to lost of birds. The hawks will even watch you put them out in the fiels and then get them.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

TexasRed: We were speaking to a trainer about getting us pigeons. He said the ones he would get were very young, would have to stay in the cage for 6 wks (?-can't remember exact # of wks he quoted) before we could let them out. Does that sound right? I do hear what your saying about the prisoners, and maybe that applies regardless of age at purchase? I figured the hawks might be a problem. We got some end-season quail 2 wkends ago. We were planting them for Pumpkin in some nearby fields, & the hawks were circling the whole time we were out. We had 2 females that were especially poor fliers. We kept trying to flush one, practically kicking it, and it just pecked around like a chicken! Pumpkin was about to come unglued ;D! She wanted to get that bird sooo bad. It finally "lifted off" to about 25 ft, and it just dropped like a rock about 30 ft away. All I could think was "awe..poor girl is going to be easy pickin's for the hawks."


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If your getting real young ones and them keeping them for six weeks they should be fine. Try to get both males and females and put in some nesting boxes. They will multiply and you won't have to keep buying more when the hawks take out a couple. Ive always found it better to build a bigger cage than what I thought I needed. Once you get the amount of pigeons you need either sale the extras or start breaking eggs. If you don't you can wind up with a large flock.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Great advice, TexasRed. Thank you! Pumpkin was training yesterday on pigeons. These were caged. She pointed all that were put out, but we can tell she doesn't get excited about them like she does quail. She shows little interest in a bird bag having had pigeons in it. At home, all I have to do is show her/let her smell our bird bag (has had only quail in it), and she goes crazy! Often times, she runs out the garage door and will grab the bag off the shelf. She comes running, jumping, & wagging. Bag with pigeon...meh...I guess so long as she finds/points 'em, they will work well for training.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not unusual for a pup to be less excited about pigeons. Pigeons don't have that strong game bird smell.


----------

